# You're How Old?!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

lol totally optional thread! Just thought it would be a nice conversation starter. :cheers:

I'm 28 now for a few more months.


----------



## Cain's Mom

Turned 21 in January 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Just turned 26 on the 2nd.


----------



## hashbrown

I'm 44.... A wise man once told me you're only as old as the woman you sleep with so I guess that makes me 26


----------



## Just Tap Pits

24 til October


----------



## surfer

babies......................... yur as old as you feel, if your as old as the women you sleep with, thats from 24-60 so my age varies then.


----------



## Carriana

31, and not to nit pick, but my OCD dictates that I point out that it's ”you're how old?”


----------



## welder

b 54 n august ..................................and by god i feel it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> 31, and not to nit pick, but my OCD dictates that I point out that it's "you're how old?"


dammit! Im usually good about that  too!


----------



## welder

hell i had to google OCD.hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sarah~

24 will be 25 in September


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

welder said:


> hell i had to google OCD.hahahahahahaha


oh i bet that brought up all kinds of fun LOL


----------



## BullyGal

23 til June... although with a munchkin I feel 27 sometimes lol


----------



## pitbull4life

I turned 20


----------



## ames

I'm on the 7th anniversary of my 29th birthday. Screw all you people in your 20's lol

Damn surfer going for all the ladies huh? You go! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom

ames said:


> I'm on the 7th anniversary of my 29th birthday. Screw all you people I'm your 20's lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Rofl you sound like my mom! She's on her 8 or 9th 29tb birthday come November lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder

QUOTE;Damn surfer going for all the ladies huh? You go! lol


ats jus cause he cant remember;his age or his women orrrrrrrrrrr maybe when he slept w/1.oh no u di int!


----------



## Carriana

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> dammit! Im usually good about that  too!


Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

welder said:


> ats jus cause he cant remember;his age or his women orrrrrrrrrrr maybe when he slept w/1.oh no u di int!


bwahahahaha



Carriana said:


> Sorry, couldn't help myself


fixed it


----------



## welder

trying to reach a milestone tonite.100 post.yeefnhaw.i'm not old but MAIT.stands fer my ass is tired.so i'll lev u yunguns wid it.going to bed.yeefnhaw............again.c yall


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

welder said:


> trying to reach a milestone tonite.100 post.yeefnhaw.i'm not old but MAIT.stands fer my ass is tired.so i'll lev u yunguns wid it.going to bed.yeefnhaw............again.c yall


and u got ur 100.... i just passed up 2800


----------



## Carriana

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> and u got ur 100.... i just passed up 2800


You must be making up for all that time you spent lurking, it took me nearly five years to reach 3000!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> You must be making up for all that time you spent lurking, it took me nearly five years to reach 3000!


LOL yeah i guess so!  or i just talk to damn much when im bored at work


----------



## Black Rabbit

I've decided to go backwards so I'm turning 28 this year . Funny thing, this high school kid knocked on my door yesterday trying to sell magazines to raise money for her senior trip. When I answered she asked if my parents were home. I laughed and she kinda looked like she didn't believe me when I told her I was almost 30 lol.


----------



## surfer

heck i live in a tourist town on the coast, they're here for a week or two then they're gone. when they come on vacation from off,they come from all over in state out of state, they want to have a good time, or should i say they're gonna have a good time. small town local surf brotherhood, the girls[women] love us from as soon as they can walk we're puttin them on surf boards. so from then up, one of my buddies is almost 70 and he still gets out there with us. thats why its a wide range, but to me any woman under 30 really aint got the right mind set. it seems when they turn 30 something happens to them for the good. i've seen a lot turn 30.


----------



## American_Pit13

27 going on 80.


----------



## rabbit

21 till July


----------



## EckoMac

I'll be turning the ripe old age of 37 in June of this year.
Guess that makes me pretty old.
I should buy a rocker and sit on my front porch now. LOL!


----------



## aimee235

I am 26 years old or 318 months old or 1,383 weeks old or 9,686 days old.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm 24. This year I'm turning 24 again, and next year 24, and so on and so on. I refuse to except I'm half way to 50 BLECH!!! My husband will be 42 this year. I have a good time making fun of him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Carriana said:


> 31, and not to nit pick, but my OCD dictates that I point out that it's "you're how old?"


Ah, my fellow Grammar Gestapo PIC


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Freakin' old. 29 until November 14th. Makes me sad. I'm still a soldier and will drink everybody under the table. lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls

hyper color shirts, slap bracelets, neon colors, tight rolled jeans, starter jacket,pro wing shoes. hamburgler and the fry guy, rebok pumps, british knights,


----------



## mccoypitbulls

the mullet...they still rock em here folks!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Just turned 27  it feels like yesterday when I was graduating college at 22!


----------



## EckoMac

::::COACH:::: said:


> Just turned 27  it feels like yesterday when I was graduating college at 22!


Um, because it was. LOL!


----------



## surfer

it was a wild week-end had over 100k show up for easter. its crazy i'm freezing going around in long pants and a coat, and these terrorists[tourists] goin around in bikini's and short shorts, and i'm talkin bout the women. looks like gettin ready for a good summer.

so i lost a couple more years this week-end


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol!!! Ok well, it's weird to think I could have started over and finished again...5 years its been...I think I am getting to that point where life starts flying.. (Maybe its cuz I have a son?) lol


----------



## EckoMac

Kids make you feel old faster, thus time flies faster. LOL!


----------



## redog

EckoMac said:


> I'll be turning the ripe old age of 37 in June of this year.
> Guess that makes me pretty old.
> I should buy a rocker and sit on my front porch now. LOL!


Sheeoot! I don't even remember being 37.  :woof::cheers:


----------



## mccoypitbulls

ok..30..i think. children make it go fast..no doubt.


----------



## Elvisfink

I'll be 51 at the end of this month! I don't mind being over 50 it just sounds weird when I say it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I would not have guessed that Doug, u seem a lot younger in text. Lol. But hey ur almost ready for ur senior discount LMAO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> But hey ur almost ready for ur senior discount LMAO
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> But hey ur almost ready for ur senior discount LMAOSent from Petguide.com Free App


Snot Nosed Brat! :stick: See you in Vegas this weekend!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

When we were looking at houses to buy we looked at one that was near an "active adults" condo complex..And it was for those over 50... Haha. So if they are referred to as being active adults what are younger adults called? Lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Elvisfink said:


> Snot Nosed Brat! :stick: See you in Vegas this weekend!!


Haha! Now my coworkers wanna know what I was laughing at so hard.  see u soon Doug! Earl better be ready for some hugs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

I am 34, still feel 18 though.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

surfer said:


> it was a wild week-end had over 100k show up for easter. its crazy i'm freezing going around in long pants and a coat, and these terrorists[tourists] goin around in bikini's and short shorts, and i'm talkin bout the women. looks like gettin ready for a good summer.
> 
> so i lost a couple more years this week-end


We called them terrorists in the outer banks of nc when I lived there..


----------



## surfer

i'm not OBX i'm just south of there SOBX southern outer banks, cape look out the one in the middle.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

Well. This was depressing. I believe I counted 2 people who are older than me.

That's what I get for not working at work.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

surfer said:


> i'm not OBX i'm just south of there SOBX southern outer banks, cape look out the one in the middle.


I used to live in kdh. Between the wright bro monument and collington. Alot of fond memories


----------



## Aireal

24 but have felt 30+ since I was 15. lol 
I think that's when I started turning down partying with friends because ”I had bills to pay and dogs to feed!”


----------



## Princesspaola21

Aireal said:


> 24 but have felt 30+ since I was 15. lol
> I think that's when I started turning down partying with friends because "I had bills to pay and dogs to feed!"


Lol!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davidandluna

20, but when you get a new job and you've gotta work both your old graveyard shift and then 6 am to to 6pm because you didn't want to give your 2 week notice before you had the new job for sure..... A week straight of 19 n a half hour work days will make you feel like you've aged quite a bit lol


----------



## welder

davidandluna said:


> 20, but when you get a new job and you've gotta work both your old graveyard shift and then 6 am to to 6pm because you didn't want to give your 2 week notice before you had the new job for sure..... A week straight of 19 n a half hour work days will make you feel like you've aged quite a bit lol


aw poor baby.haha been doin that fer the last few yrs.gettin ready fer the last day.i aint workin til im dead.(54 now.quittin dieing or gettin fired at 60)i still gotta lot i wanna do.oke:


----------



## ~StangChick~

So there is no one in there 30's here? hmmmmmmm geez


----------



## Gonz2288

I'm 25. But I've been married for 5 years, have 2 kids and 2 dogs. I tend to feel much 'older' than my peers lol


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> So there is no one in there 30's here? hmmmmmmm geez


I am, 31.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Carriana said:


> I am, 31.


cool, finally I don't feel like an outcast.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> cool, finally I don't feel like an outcast.


24 25 isnt that far from thirty ;-)


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just Tap Pits said:


> 24 25 isnt that far from thirty ;-)


Eazy for you to say.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hell with my schedule most days I feel 80. By the time I finally hit the bed im out like a light.


----------



## surfer

BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hashbrown

surfer said:


> BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Geeeeeezer...............:roll:


----------



## Jabberwock

30 but feel 15.. Only because I still get I.D for buying cigs and booze, which I was at age 15..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

I never got id until I turned 21 lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

hashbrown said:


> Geeeeeezer...............:roll:


Hahahaha I call my dad old geezer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosco Baby

51...but I feel 36 or maybe 38...no, 35


----------



## dixieland

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I'm still a soldier and will drink everybody under the table. lol


If we ever meet up we'll test that theory.lol

And I'm 33


----------



## ~Missy~

I'm 32 for a couple more months.


----------



## Carriana

Just Tap Pits said:


> 24 25 isnt that far from thirty ;-)





~StangChick~ said:


> Eazy for you to say.


Tell us that again when you're 30 - trust me there's a difference.



Jabberwock said:


> 30 but feel 15.. Only because I still get I.D for buying cigs and booze, which I was at age 15..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I get that crap too. I always tell them "bless you for asking" since there's no way I look under 21!


----------



## samairawtsn

i am about to 30 years old.


----------



## shewerewolf

Thought I'd chime in. im 21 till July. .....but with all my health issues people say im closer to acting 40 lmao


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol! Carrianna, I got ID'd the other day for buying crazy glue...I needed it to fix a glass book holder and I had no idea they even ID'd people for this! Lol and of course I totally look older than 18 or whatever the age is...


----------



## KMdogs

27...Barely anyone believes it as i look like im in my mid 30s maybe older.. For the past few years when out on fathers day people always tell me Happy Fathers Day and ask how old my kid(s) are.. Or any plans with my family.

I guess part of it is demeanor and part of it is the fact i have grey hair on my head and facial hair. No idea, ain't really a big deal.


----------



## gerhart

i will be 26 on July 13


----------



## kldgo

I will be 19 next month.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> cool, finally I don't feel like an outcast.


I'm joining the club in June don't you worry


----------



## surfer

there are 3 pictures of me in the 'this is me!!!!!' thread, one from the 70's bout 75 then one from 11.

but the things that have stayed constant where the dogs and the ocean, i've rode out every hurricane since 80.

couple times got kind of hairy. no one used generators until i brought mine back from fla.
i went and worked bout 2 1/2yrs after hurricane andrew hit.


----------



## ~StangChick~

kg420 said:


> I'm joining the club in June don't you worry


Oooo cool! Let's celebrate 420 style. ; P


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh hell yea


----------



## Lacy Lou

*You're how old?*

Well here I am in Nov 2012 at 53, and I look the same now at 54. I still think I look alot younger and if it wasn't for the grey hair.......and the fact that I was very tired.... :woof:


----------



## Firehazard

34 ... (sigh) Really?? ... Damn time flies... it sounded old when I was 18-21 which when I was 18 didn't think I'd live to 21 and from 21 to 25 let alone 30. Now here I am.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Firehazard said:


> 34 ... (sigh) Really?? ... Damn time flies... it sounded old when I was 18-21 which when I was 18 didn't think I'd live to 21 and from 21 to 25 let alone 30. Now here I am.


I hear ya Stan .... I'm turnin 29 on sat and I'm like wtf really?! I don't remember getting old! Planning my bff's 30th bday with his mom too.... where the hell does the time go?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

out the window all to the rat race... aka insanity..  Time and Fate.. :flush: Life is a party, gotta party like it was 1999!! LIVE IT UP! you only turn 30 once, its a quarter life experience.


----------



## Renzen

I'm 23, won't be 24 until November though~


----------



## Carriana

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I hear ya Stan .... I'm turnin 29 on sat and I'm like wtf really?! I don't remember getting old! Planning my bff's 30th bday with his mom too.... where the hell does the time go?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shoot, 30 ain't old. Think of it as just hitting your stride. 30's so far beat my 20's hands down!


----------



## bluefamily

*ocd*



Carriana said:


> not to nit pick, but my OCD dictates that I point out that it's "you're how old?"


 rotflmao!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

LOL I'm 23 but in maturity I'm like 12....


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I hear ya Stan .... I'm turnin 29 on sat and I'm like wtf really?! I don't remember getting old! Planning my bff's 30th bday with his mom too.... where the hell does the time go?!


Old lady gonna be at my house on Sat! Ribs, Alcohol and Crack Sticks! What time in the morning you gonna be up?



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> and u got ur 100.... i just passed up 2800


<<<<<<< Look at that shit! Go find a member with a higher count I dares ya all!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Whats a crack stick????


----------



## American_Pit13

Just Tap Pits said:


> Whats a crack stick????


I cook all kinds of awesome shit and Lauren gets the best of what I find to make or create lol.

These are crack sticks.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh boy ribs! I am so lookin forward to getting outta town this weekend. I was gonna try to leave my house around 9:30 am. And I'm staying Saturday night obviously. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> And I'm staying Saturday night obviously. Lol.


 I figured so .


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Awwww I see!!!! Looks fire. Thought it was some new fangled west coast strain(or way of ingestion of drugs) I havent done yet lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Just Tap Pits said:


> Awwww I see!!!! Looks fire. Thought it was some new fangled west coast strain(or way of ingestion of drugs) I havent done yet lol


haha cannabutter my friend....


----------

